# Help me pick a fursona? ;w;



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

Hi everyone! I'm trying to come up with a fursona for myself...but I feel pretty stumped! There are so many choices! I know I'd like it to be an omnivore and digitigrade (walks on toes). Larger than a fox or Lab but smaller than, say, an elephant. I had pawed mammals in mind, but I'm still open to hooved animals, birds, fantasy creatures, hybrids, and Pokemon! Anthro vs feral doesn't matter much to me and I'll probably make both versions once I figure out what I wanna go with. Pitch me your ideas, please? : D Or if you're just as stumped as me, what did you do to help you narrow down your own fursona? Thanks!

*Edit: *A little bit about myself! I'd say I'm pretty solitary with the exception of a small number of good pals! I'm tall and shy and I'm also sorta motherly I guess since I'm a big cousin I like kids and am protective of em!

*Edit 2:* This is what I've got so far! 



Spoiler











 Going with a maned wolf at the moment for shyness and tallness. Added some bird aspects mainly for protective-looking talons. Still trying to work some things out though (like colors and...those legs and feet, ugh. :' D)

*Edit 3: *So I think I'm done! Thanks for everyone's help! <3 Here's a link to the sketchy ref I made!  www.furaffinity.net: Sketchy Fursona Ref by RayFloret


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

Describe yourself to us! I ended up choosing an animal that was had the kind of personality/quality I wanted irl, so it might help if we got to know you a little better


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Choosing just for you would be no fun.
If you feel like you can't decide on just one species, combine them! Or, create your own species with as many parts as you'd like, or create a "variant" of something that exists. 

To find Kyoo I looked up mythological hybrid creatures, there's a pretty good list on wikipedia. I knew I wanted something with a rabbit and a crow, and I found a Wolpertinger, which is like a rabbit/bird with antlers and fangs.

Off that, I made a variant species based on clouds, picked Cumulus cuz they are big and fluffy, and thus Kyoo existed!

I also suggest finding thing you already like and want to put into your sona; particular colors or habits, and find animals that might have those particular traits. 

Have an animal you've felt close to your entire life? Or maybe like a Patronus you would want! Get ideas from everywhere!


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Describe yourself to us! I ended up choosing an animal that was had the kind of personality/quality I wanted irl, so it might help if we got to know you a little better


Ooh, good idea! I'd say I'm pretty solitary with the exception of a small number of good pals! I'm tall and shy and I'm also sorta motherly I guess since I'm a big cousin  I'm really protective of kids, they're the future! Thanks for the prompt! I'll edit my post and include this stuff as well :3


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Choosing just for you would be no fun.
> If you feel like you can't decide on just one species, combine them! Or, create your own species with as many parts as you'd like, or create a "variant" of something that exists.
> 
> To find Kyoo I looked up mythological hybrid creatures, there's a pretty good list on wikipedia. I knew I wanted something with a rabbit and a crow, and I found a Wolpertinger, which is like a rabbit/bird with antlers and fangs.
> ...


Thanks for that! I do have some animals I'm pretty fond of like rabbits and deer...though the back of my mind tells me they're too cute to be my fursona, haha! The hybrid option is still pretty appealing to me! If I can't think of an animal after a while, I'll do my best to concoct one of my own


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> Thanks for that! I do have some animals I'm pretty fond of like rabbits and deer...though the back of my mind tells me they're too cute to be my fursona, haha! The hybrid option is still pretty appealing to me! If I can't think of an animal after a while, I'll do my best to concoct one of my own


Then take bits that you like from them and add them to something else! I would suggest based off your "motherly" quality you look for good mom animals!
Hybrids can be great because you can really be one of a kind!


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> Ooh, good idea! I'd say I'm pretty solitary with the exception of a small number of good pals! I'm tall and shy and I'm also sorta motherly I guess since I'm a big cousin  I'm really protective of kids, they're the future! Thanks for the prompt! I'll edit my post and include this stuff as well :3



Hmm... Have you ever considered something avian maybe? There are lots of long-necked birds that give the feeling of tall and graceful, and they're fiercely defensive of their kids!



> ...I do have some animals I'm pretty fond of like rabbits and deer...though the back of my mind tells me they're too cute to be my fursona, haha!



Aww 'cmon If you like them then just do it! Indulge in the cute >:3c


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Then take bits that you like from them and add them to something else! I would suggest based off your "motherly" quality you look for good mom animals!
> Hybrids can be great because you can really be one of a kind!


For motherly, I automatically imagined a chicken bear and now I sort of love the idea! ...although I have no idea how to draw something like that, haha! Thank you again!


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Hmm... Have you ever considered something avian maybe? There are lots of long-necked birds that give the feeling of tall and graceful, and they're fiercely defensive of their kids!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww 'cmon If you like them then just do it! Indulge in the cute >:3c


I feel like I haven't explored avians as much as I should, so thank you for bringing that up! : D That and the kind words, you're right it's my fursona and if I wanna be cute then lemme>:3c


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> I feel like I haven't explored avians as much as I should, so thank you for bringing that up! : D That and the kind words, you're right it's my fursona and if I wanna be cute then lemme>:3c


BUNNY BEAR BIRD


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> For motherly, I automatically imagined a chicken bear and now I sort of love the idea! ...although I have no idea how to draw something like that, haha! Thank you again!



Chicken Bear!! Oh my gosh that's soooo cute!!
Owlbears from D&D automatically came to mind, but there's so much fun you could have designing a bear-bird!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Chicken Bear!! Oh my gosh that's soooo cute!!
> Owlbears from D&D automatically came to mind, but there's so much fun you could have designing a bear-bird!


That has to be the cutest thing I've seen in my life


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> BUNNY BEAR BIRD








 THE REAL ME, I FOUND IT


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> THE REAL ME, I FOUND IT







IT'S BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Chicken Bear!! Oh my gosh that's soooo cute!!
> Owlbears from D&D automatically came to mind, but there's so much fun you could have designing a bear-bird!


OMG that is so much cuter than the things I was imagining, thank you for opening my eyes to this!! I'm seriously considering something bird-ish now, I don't see a whole lot of bird sonas!


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> THE REAL ME, I FOUND IT


She is Beauty, She is Grace...



RayFloret said:


> OMG that is so much cuter than the things I was imagining, thank you for opening my eyes to this!! I'm seriously considering something bird-ish now, I don't see a whole lot of bird sonas!


If you don't want to be covered with feathers; Kyoo has avian arms and legs, and wings!


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> She is Beauty, She is Grace...
> 
> 
> If you don't want to be covered with feathers; Kyoo has avian arms and legs, and wings!


You and @Nadiafur, thanks! XD

I do like the thought of talons as the hands! It looks really nice on Kyoo! : D (Just popped by your FA page to look at her better!)


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

Ok sorry I just had a thought but... what if..... feather bunny ears....






Sorry!! I'll stop hijacking your sona now ORZ


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Ok sorry I just had a thought but... what if..... feather bunny ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In love omg


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Ok sorry I just had a thought but... what if..... feather bunny ears....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so wonderfully cute omgggg no please hijack it more, I like where this is going <33


----------



## KyooTea (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> You and @Nadiafur, thanks! XD
> 
> I do like the thought of talons as the hands! It looks really nice on Kyoo! : D (Just popped by your FA page to look at her better!)


Thank you! I wanted more avian, but I didn't want to give up my bunny tail lol. I'm glad to have helped some too! I'm always down to bounce off ideas, I'm not much of an artist myself, but I can be creative in my brain lol.


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 31, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> That is so wonderfully cute omgggg no please hijack it more, I like where this is going <33



Cheers! Glad we got to something you're gonna have fun with! <3
Also consider: fluffy owlbear legs and big ol' bear paws.... but thin talons for arms and hands like... T-rex...


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Thank you! I wanted more avian, but I didn't want to give up my bunny tail lol. I'm glad to have helped some too! I'm always down to bounce off ideas, I'm not much of an artist myself, but I can be creative in my brain lol.


Totally understandable! Gotta love those fluffy lil bunny tails~ 

And it really was a big help! Sometimes too many ideas just bog me down and other people's insight helps a LOT. Thanks again! <3


----------



## RayFloret (Jul 31, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Cheers! Glad we got to something you're gonna have fun with! <3
> Also consider: fluffy owlbear legs and big ol' bear paws.... but thin talons for arms and hands like... T-rex...


Now THAT would be a sight xD Oh oh, oh big imposing bear body with sharp talons and...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...tiny chicken head. :'D

But in all seriousness, thank you for helping me out with the ideas! I really appreciate it! <3


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 1, 2018)

I was going to pop in and give my how I found mine, but you seem to have found a start for something that’s going to make you really happy and have lots of fun with. So kudos!


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 1, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> I was going to pop in and give my how I found mine, but you seem to have found a start for something that’s going to make you really happy and have lots of fun with. So kudos!


While I do feel closer to putting together something than I previously was, I'd still love to hear how you went about finding yours!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 1, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> While I do feel closer to putting together something than I previously was, I'd still love to hear how you went about finding yours!


Mine I based off my pet ferrets. They have wings because a: I love drawing wings and b: to represent those I’ve lost. 

My pets are a big part of me so I wanted to reflect that. I also make a lot of characters based on my pets, they’re just good inspiration.


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 1, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Mine I based off my pet ferrets. They have wings because a: I love drawing wings and b: to represent those I’ve lost.
> 
> My pets are a big part of me so I wanted to reflect that. I also make a lot of characters based on my pets, they’re just good inspiration.


Aww, incorporating them into your fursona is a lovely way to remember them by :3 And YES with the wings, they're so fun!!


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 1, 2018)

Gonna toss this here! 



Spoiler











 Edited my main post and added some more info about what I have in mind so far!


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 1, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> Gonna toss this here!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she’s looking great!!


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 1, 2018)

Skychickens said:


> Oh she’s looking great!!


Thank you so much!! I couldn't resist some feathers : D


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 1, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> Thank you so much!! I couldn't resist some feathers : D


Feathers are so much fun~! There’s a reason almost all my sonas have wings. 

My only one right now that doesn’t is my ponysona.


----------



## MissNook (Aug 2, 2018)

So fluffy! Her mane seems a little to me like how the feathers of a hen who's brooding look like ^^
I really like her design!


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 2, 2018)

MissNook said:


> So fluffy! Her mane seems a little to me like how the feathers of a hen who's brooding look like ^^
> I really like her design!


Thank you so much! I like to imagine they kinda poof up when she gets agitated! : )


----------



## KyooTea (Aug 2, 2018)

RayFloret said:


> Thank you so much! I like to imagine they kinda poof up when she gets agitated! : )


Kind of reminds me of a Delphox some!


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 2, 2018)

KyooTea said:


> Kind of reminds me of a Delphox some!


I also immediately got a Pokemon vibe after drawing that! I thought of Lycanroc but that fluff totally also gives me Delphox ear vibes : D


----------



## RayFloret (Aug 17, 2018)

So I finally finalized them and uploaded a quick ref! www.furaffinity.net: Sketchy Fursona Ref by RayFloret Thanks again for everyone's help!!


----------

